# List of "must listen" jazz albums-for ppl new to jazz



## Keytarist (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi. Time ago I found this site:
100 Greatest Jazz Albums 
It has been an aid for me when thinking of new jazz albums to listen to. I don't agree too much with labeling some albums as "best ones" though. Actually, it's up to your taste when talking about what albums do you prefer. But the site helps as a guide if you're new to jazz (like me).
You can also check the homepage for resources in sciene, poetry, other types of music, etc..


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I sat down and listened to a full jazz album. It's just not the same on record, the beauty of jazz is that it's all original and in the moment interaction between several great musicians - just bouncing various ideas off each other and seeing what comes of it.


----------



## Keytarist (Jan 9, 2010)

Jazz played live is always better. I believe that most of jazz players record their albums in just one take per track, like it would be fake if they would record several times the same improvisation and then choose the best take. But sometimes, when a jazz artist plays the same tune live, I stick to the studio version or viceversa. For instance, I prefer the studio version of 'The Sixteen man of Tain' than the live one on the Warsaw bootleg. Allan Holdsworth just does an amazing solo dialogue on the studio, but live he looks nervous.
The good thing about records is that you can listen to it whenever you like.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 22, 2010)

Robert Fripp described an album as a "love letter" and a concert as a "hot date." I think that applies doubly to jazz. Nevertheless, there is a boatload of great recorded jazz out there. 

Beware of that list, though. My tastes are very, very similar to the stuff on that list, and I'll be the first to admit that I love the unconventional. Sun Ra and Albert Ayler are probably not the best ways to be introduced to jazz.


----------



## Espaul (Feb 6, 2010)

jacksonplayer said:


> Robert Fripp described an album as a "love letter" and a concert as a "hot date."



This would indicate that he spends a lot of time in the studio perfecting it, wouldn't it? I mean, you don't just dribble down a love letter, you write several versions to make it perfect (in your vision)


----------



## S-O (Feb 6, 2010)

Jazz is so huge.

So many sub-genres.

My favorites:

Miles Davis- All the -in's. Workin', Steamin', etc. These were 5 albums Miles and his crew sat down in the studio and just played. He had to fill his contract, and needed more albums, so he cranked out these, basically just head+solos, really shows guys improvising.

Along with those, Kind of Blue is amazing, Bitches Brew and Tribute to Jack Johnson, and all that fusion era Miles is sweet.



Charlie Parker is a must. Lord of Bebop.



John Coltrane is another must. Lord of Hardbob



Weather Report is amazing, Jaco is a beast.



Mahavishnu Orchestra



Honestly, just read this: Jazz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then youtube every thing that catches your fancy, like Thelonious Monk, Wayne Shorter, Medeski, Martin and Wood, etc.


----------



## cfrank (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah i would recommend Weather Report. Awesome stuff there.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 16, 2010)

If I looked correctly I could not find any Wes Montgomery on that list 

Maybe I just did not look properly, but Wes is definitely one of the first I would recommend along with Bird, Bill Evans and Cannonball Adderley.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 16, 2010)

Free Jazz and Sound Grammar by Ornette Coleman.
Bitches Brew By Miles Davis.


----------

